
Ask HN: Any Alternatives to Hotjar? - maydemir
Any Alternatives to Hotjar?
======
XCSme
I am working on one: [https://www.usertrack.net](https://www.usertrack.net)
(you have probably already seen this link in your previous "Any Alternatives
to Google Analytics" post)

